# Service Traction Control



## cruze711 (Jun 17, 2012)

I own a 2011 Cruze and bought it with 16k miles on it. So far I have had to replace the water pump and AC compressor. The compressor didn't go out but was making a loud knocking noise and since it is under warranty until 48k miles I figured i should get it fixed now. At about 23k miles i started receiving a message when i start my car saying "Service Traction Control" with a little wrench. It will only come on once a day but when it happens is random. Could be when i first start my car during the day(I park in a garage) or when i leave work(park in a parking garage) or even when running into Walmart real quick to pick something up. I have been to the shop 3 times now for this problem(2 times to my local dealer and the last time to the dealer i purchased it from) and they tell me the same thing, "we can not duplicate the message". They say because it doesn't stay on the computer isn't recognizing and recording the message in the system so they can pin point it. Its just frustrating to have a new car and have so many problems with it. My '97 Chevy Lumina had seen less days in the shop then this car. Isn't that the point in buying a new car, to not have problems? The last dealer said they changed some wires to maybe fix the problem but it has came on a couple times since i had it there 10 days ago. Its getting really frustrating. :angry: Any one else have this problem? the pictures attached are the message i am getting, and it only stays on with all the other lights when you start the car, so about 5 seconds or so....


----------



## itzmestaceyd (Jun 18, 2012)

Has happened to me about 10 times in the last year. I also have about 23,000 miles, and am also told they are unable to duplicate. Mine also happens when driving down the turnpike at 75 mph. Mine is completely random. I have had it to the dealer three times, but the onboard computer isn't storing any information at all.


----------



## ECOmaniac (Mar 14, 2012)

Any idea what wires they changed? Guessing those on the wheel speed sensor on the wheel hub, which is where 90% of the TCS/SCS issues seem to stem from. I'd try to get them to replace the sensors if the problem doesn't go away, not being able to pin point the problem doesn't cut it, I'd ride them until they resolve the issue and/or contact customer care. 

One thing that may be worth trying is resetting your ECM/TCM by pulling the negative batt. terminal or the respective fuses, either one works. I've had intermittent TCS lights when data logging/tuning that were resolved when reflashing/resetting the ECM. Also something you could ask them to do for you at the dealership.

Just my two cents.


----------



## cruze711 (Jun 17, 2012)

the invoice paper said "for terminal fretting; r&r connector, clean inspected terminal tension;applied dielectric grease" they also said they changed wires in the main wire harness under the hood. doesn't state it or say which ones but what they said over the phone. and I have called customer care and they were going to call the dealer and see what they can do so now I'm just waiting to hear back from them. so I guess we will see what they have to say.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruze711 said:


> I own a 2011 Cruze and bought it with 16k miles on it. So far I have had to replace the water pump and AC compressor. The compressor didn't go out but was making a loud knocking noise and since it is under warranty until 48k miles I figured i should get it fixed now. At about 23k miles i started receiving a message when i start my car saying "Service Traction Control" with a little wrench. It will only come on once a day but when it happens is random. Could be when i first start my car during the day(I park in a garage) or when i leave work(park in a parking garage) or even when running into Walmart real quick to pick something up. I have been to the shop 3 times now for this problem(2 times to my local dealer and the last time to the dealer i purchased it from) and they tell me the same thing, "we can not duplicate the message". They say because it doesn't stay on the computer isn't recognizing and recording the message in the system so they can pin point it. Its just frustrating to have a new car and have so many problems with it. My '97 Chevy Lumina had seen less days in the shop then this car. Isn't that the point in buying a new car, to not have problems? The last dealer said they changed some wires to maybe fix the problem but it has came on a couple times since i had it there 10 days ago. Its getting really frustrating. :angry: Any one else have this problem? the pictures attached are the message i am getting, and it only stays on with all the other lights when you start the car, so about 5 seconds or so....



cruze711,
I would like to apologize for the inconveniences that you have experienced with your vehicle. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealership? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

itzmestaceyd said:


> Has happened to me about 10 times in the last year. I also have about 23,000 miles, and am also told they are unable to duplicate. Mine also happens when driving down the turnpike at 75 mph. Mine is completely random. I have had it to the dealer three times, but the onboard computer isn't storing any information at all.




itzmestaceyd,
I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealership? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I get this every once in a while. Normally when I turn the key real fast and the engine doesn't start. Then after I start it that pops up.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

^^ same here.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Good to know its not just me. I think it's just a glitch that doesn't do any harm.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## rtgc2003 (Oct 3, 2012)

I just got a 2011 Chevy Cruze LS it does this when you start it with a quick flicker. I guess its just a glitch.


----------



## cshoe (Aug 23, 2012)

I sent the Chevy Customer Service a message asking if there was a fix for the Service Traction Control issue. I was instructed to take my car to the dealership for service and they would be contacting them. After doing so, and leaving my car there for 3 days nothing was fixed. I was told by the dealer that this is normal operation and that since the message doesn't stay on it means nothing. Evidently, Customer Service is just a middle man and not really of any value toward fixing this issue! Wish I would have known that prior to renting a car for 3 days!!!! Seriously, I can make an appointment by myself.


----------



## cshoe (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh, and according to my dealership. If you turn the key to on (not start), wait for the Checking message to go away, then start your car... this message will appear on all Cruzes. Love to hear if that is the case with everyone else.


----------



## cthomason (Oct 18, 2012)

I just drove my Cruze off the lot yesterday and as soon as I turned the corner, the radio went off and this same message displayed "Service Traction Control" and also "Service StabiliTrak". Also, I am extremely disappointed as this vehicle only as 11000 miles on it and when I got home and started discovering all the buttons and information, I learned that I only had 23% oil life left and my coolant container is not full. Very disappointed in their Service Point check prior to me taking delivery.


----------



## yosmitesam (Dec 9, 2012)

I have 2011 cruze with 85k kms. This just started with me yesterday. 
Is this covered under "powertrain warranty"


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

yosmitesam said:


> I have 2011 cruze with 85k kms. This just started with me yesterday.
> Is this covered under "powertrain warranty"


It is not a powertrain issue so no, not a covered repair.

Rob


----------



## jjngundam (Dec 7, 2010)

cruze711 said:


> I own a 2011 Cruze and bought it with 16k miles on it. So far I have had to replace the water pump and AC compressor. The compressor didn't go out but was making a loud knocking noise and since it is under warranty until 48k miles I figured i should get it fixed now. At about 23k miles i started receiving a message when i start my car saying "Service Traction Control" with a little wrench. It will only come on once a day but when it happens is random. Could be when i first start my car during the day(I park in a garage) or when i leave work(park in a parking garage) or even when running into Walmart real quick to pick something up. I have been to the shop 3 times now for this problem(2 times to my local dealer and the last time to the dealer i purchased it from) and they tell me the same thing, "we can not duplicate the message". They say because it doesn't stay on the computer isn't recognizing and recording the message in the system so they can pin point it. Its just frustrating to have a new car and have so many problems with it. My '97 Chevy Lumina had seen less days in the shop then this car. Isn't that the point in buying a new car, to not have problems? The last dealer said they changed some wires to maybe fix the problem but it has came on a couple times since i had it there 10 days ago. Its getting really frustrating. :angry: Any one else have this problem? the pictures attached are the message i am getting, and it only stays on with all the other lights when you start the car, so about 5 seconds or so....


I feel your pain. It just started snowing and in the last hour I got the following messages....
Service esp
Service traction control
Service parking assist. 

And since I got the car I also had the AC compressor replaced and my collant sysyem replaced. Im thinking chevy is not a good brand........


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

jjngundam said:


> I feel your pain. It just started snowing and in the last hour I got the following messages....
> Service esp
> Service traction control
> Service parking assist.
> ...


OK, you're having a few problems, but to say Chevy (or anything for that matter) isn't a good brand because of it is pretty ridiculous. All brands of cars, and everything in the world no matter what it is will have defective products and problems.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jjngundam (Dec 7, 2010)

Chevyderek72 said:


> OK, you're having a few problems, but to say Chevy (or anything for that matter) isn't a good brand because of it is pretty ridiculous. All brands of cars, and everything in the world no matter what it is will have defective products and problems.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I apologize for the comment, its just that iI just left the dealer with just an oil change and halfway home these error messages keep poping up. I almost slited on the road twice. My full cover warrenty just ended and now I find that I have to bring my car back and possible pay for everything other than whats cover under the powertrain. Sorry just having a bad day, I will see what happens when its safe to drive it back to the dealer without my traction control.


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

My 97 doesn't have traction control or ABS and it's pretty safe to drive, or my 64, in fact it only has a single circuit braking system, now that's living on the edge, but I'm _like_ a professional race car driver (in my own mind)....so anyway. Actually I would prefer it if my 05 didn't have traction control or drive-by-wire, even if I turn traction control off it still limits throttle up until 30MPH to 70%, what fun is that? Ah anyway, it should be safe to drive without traction control, and you might want to consider any electronic devices you have that you would take with you, such as would plug into the DLC?


----------



## jjngundam (Dec 7, 2010)

Cruze2.0Diesel said:


> My 97 doesn't have traction control or ABS and it's pretty safe to drive, or my 64, in fact it only has a single circuit braking system, now that's living on the edge, but I'm _like_ a professional race car driver (in my own mind)....so anyway. Actually I would prefer it if my 05 didn't have traction control or drive-by-wire, even if I turn traction control off it still limits throttle up until 30MPH to 70%, what fun is that? Ah anyway, it should be safe to drive without traction control, and you might want to consider any electronic devices you have that you would take with you, such as would plug into the DLC?


yea i though it would be safe too but everytime i try to accelerate, it goes sideways. But what pisses me off is that everything not cover under the power train breaks down during the snow storm when i needed it.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

jjngundam said:


> I apologize for the comment, its just that iI just left the dealer with just an oil change and halfway home these error messages keep poping up. I almost slited on the road twice. My full cover warrenty just ended and now I find that I have to bring my car back and possible pay for everything other than whats cover under the powertrain. Sorry just having a bad day, I will see what happens when its safe to drive it back to the dealer without my traction control.


Its fine, I totally understand your frustration. I was so mad when my pcv valve was replaced under warranty and the "faulty gasket" caused oil to spray all over the back of the motor, then have it towed back to the dealer, leave it overnight, and have them install a new one. Big inconvenience and oil everywhere half cleaned. But it is what it is.

Everything will have its problems, unfortunately sometimes you have a lot, but as long as it's taken care of then I'm happy. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jjngundam (Dec 7, 2010)

Chevyderek72 said:


> Its fine, I totally understand your frustration. I was so mad when my pcv valve was replaced under warranty and the "faulty gasket" caused oil to spray all over the back of the motor, then have it towed back to the dealer, leave it overnight, and have them install a new one. Big inconvenience and oil everywhere half cleaned. But it is what it is.
> 
> Everything will have its problems, unfortunately sometimes you have a lot, but as long as it's taken care of then I'm happy.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Yea as long as everything is working and doesnt break down when I need it the most...... thats all I worry about when I have my family in the car.


----------



## jjngundam (Dec 7, 2010)

So the dealer called me back and it was a vacuum leak and bad oil cap that cause all the issues. Didnt know that could affect the esp, traction control and the parking assist. But im glad that is done and over with.


----------



## BowTie423 (Mar 2, 2014)

Is this normal, even as a glitch? I noticed this happened to me tonight when i turned the ignition key fast, but the car did start. I tried to duplicate but with no such luck.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jjngundam said:


> So the dealer called me back and it was a vacuum leak and bad oil cap that cause all the issues. Didnt know that could affect the esp, traction control and the parking assist. But im glad that is done and over with.


I don't know about the Parking Assist, but the traction control seems to get shut off on any Check Engine Light, even one triggered by an open gas cap.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

BowTie423 said:


> Is this normal, even as a glitch? I noticed this happened to me tonight when i turned the ignition key fast, but the car did start. I tried to duplicate but with no such luck.


Hi BowTie423,

We're sorry to hear of this problem. Please feel free to reach out to us if this concern reoccurs. We will be glad to contact your dealership on your behalf so that this concern can be properly diagnosed.

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## dealmaker5 (May 7, 2014)

probably those recalled keyswitches!


----------



## jallsop (Mar 14, 2014)

I had similar problem my issue proved to be a DRIVEWISE plug in attachment from ALLSTATE to get better insurance... the plug in hooks directly to the electrical spot under the dash and caused all sorts of HEck.. with my car... service guys had it 3 days... finally pulled that. ya problem gone . GM document ID 3346638 #13--08-116-001A




cruze711 said:


> I own a 2011 Cruze and bought it with 16k miles on it. So far I have had to replace the water pump and AC compressor. The compressor didn't go out but was making a loud knocking noise and since it is under warranty until 48k miles I figured i should get it fixed now. At about 23k miles i started receiving a message when i start my car saying "Service Traction Control" with a little wrench. It will only come on once a day but when it happens is random. Could be when i first start my car during the day(I park in a garage) or when i leave work(park in a parking garage) or even when running into Walmart real quick to pick something up. I have been to the shop 3 times now for this problem(2 times to my local dealer and the last time to the dealer i purchased it from) and they tell me the same thing, "we can not duplicate the message". They say because it doesn't stay on the computer isn't recognizing and recording the message in the system so they can pin point it. Its just frustrating to have a new car and have so many problems with it. My '97 Chevy Lumina had seen less days in the shop then this car. Isn't that the point in buying a new car, to not have problems? The last dealer said they changed some wires to maybe fix the problem but it has came on a couple times since i had it there 10 days ago. Its getting really frustrating. :angry: Any one else have this problem? the pictures attached are the message i am getting, and it only stays on with all the other lights when you start the car, so about 5 seconds or so....


----------



## EndTheFed (Nov 26, 2012)

This issue has been a nightmare for me for the last few days. Have a 2011 cruze with 60k miles.


Started with the car overheating. Brought it to the dealer and they replaced some leaky equipment in the cooling system. Covered under warranty. Great.


Then the next day the car started running terribly and flashing all kinds of messages about service ECS and traction control. I NEVER had this issue before the dealer service garage worked on it. They have not been helpful at all. They act like i'm inconveniencing them and I had to practically beg to get a rental car. Now they tell me I need to spend $300 to replace the battery and cable and MAYBE that will solve the problem. I don't understand why the battery worked completely fine before they serviced it the other day.


Worst part is I just started a new job last week and had to miss two days due to my car failing me! I bought a new car to avoid this kind of thing!


Thinking about making a complaint to corporate about the dealership, it's getting ridiculous.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

If this were my car, I'd start with a new negative battery cable and check all of the places where it grounds to the chassis. This seems to be a rather common failing point. I'd also get a second opinion on the condition of the battery. It's old enough to be at EOL, but I've had them go five years from the factory. My experience is to fix one thing at a time so you know what was really wrong and so you don't complicate your trouble shooting.


----------



## EndTheFed (Nov 26, 2012)

Had them replace the battery and positive cable on their reccomendation. They also replaced the brake pedal sensor without my permission and charged me 150 bucks for it. They tried to tell me i would need this to pass emmissions which sounds like a bold faced lie to me.


So i got the car back and guess what... still have the same exact problem. The car doesnt even feel safe to drive. Im at my wits end and dont know what to do. So hear i sit in the dealership waiting room once again. Should i be escalating this somehow?


----------



## kaylap7 (Dec 5, 2015)

This is not true. Mine just starting doing it, which I do have pictures on my phone, then my traction control light stayed on all the way home from work. I've been disappointed in my cruze. With all of the issues i've had nothing has ever been resolved and the service dept I work with are usually rude.


----------

